# Last weekend of Buck Season, South Texas!!!



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

It was one of those trips....THe wife ,son and I had the whole ranch to our selves for 5 days. Shot piles of deer, whacked and stacked the javelina, swilled cold demon fluid, ate like kings, and had one hell of a time ...The family made me proud,,,,spent an average of 10 to 12 hours a day in my hunting rig, on foot, or in a blind, and made some awesome shots....Extreme hunting at it's finest....Saw some hellacious bucks, and **** near blasted one that would top last years 193 B&C buck, but not quite, gonna let him grow one more year, and maybe let my son take him next round.......Cade stacked so dang many javelina, well 2 of em,,,,I got tired of cleaning them, along with the cull deer,,,he made a hell of a shot on a nice little 10 pt., I whacked a little 10 pt. also, and stacked the doe and spikes high, with only head shots to conserve meat ,,,, we wrestled a big *** Blue Indigo snake, and came home with a trailer load of carne and mesquite.....Mucho carne...headed out to pick up another freezer ...I'll post some picks of the skulls when they finish boiling...

Cades impact shot,,,check out the hair fly...then listen to him wanting to blast a spike cull, before the other one was even down,,, Chip off the ol block 




Robin whackin a stinker....





Cade whackin one of the many stinkers that felt the sting of his little Hornet!!!





Blue Indigo,,,,





A few pics.....


























































And you can't beat a South Texas sunset...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wassup kicker.. nice haul!


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks IJ....was another great trip down home, to good ol South Texas...Been a good year... Drop me a pm and I'll send you a few pics of the big one....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

theinfamousj at hotmail dot com

send 'em...


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Thats awesome! I love it in the vid when the little guy wants to wack that cull right after the other. Classic!

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

That one is classic...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Good stuff! Cool XL Indigo. I bet he has et some rattlers in his days.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Chris B., I'm sure glad you let that Blue Indigo Snake loose unharmed as that would have been a federal offense punishable by a year in prison and a $50,000 fine.


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, he was released unharmed...He was catching some sunshine and warmth, on the black top after a few days of the coldsnap...Pulled up on him and he was just chillin...Caught him, took a few pics, then let him be on his way...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

TYRA said:


> Yes, he was released unharmed...He was catching some sunshine and warmth, on the black top after a few days of the coldsnap...Pulled up on him and he was just chillin...Caught him, took a few pics, then let him be on his way...


Mainly said that for the benefit of anyone who might not know that.


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

:wink: Thanks..............


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm glad y'all had a great time. You can tell Cade was loving it! All that carne is going to be tasty!

Something to consider though, and please take this as constructive - I am not trying to rain on your parade, but I don't think I would have posted that video of Robin's javi on youtube. It was the only one I watched - but seeing the animal squealing and writhing around on the ground, on the World Wide Web, is going to be used by every tree-hugging animal rights activist out there as ammunition against us. It definitely does not help our cause.

Again, it looks like y'all had a great time. Just may want to ponder on the ramifications.


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Soapeddler said:


> I'm glad y'all had a great time. You can tell Cade was loving it! All that carne is going to be tasty!
> 
> Something to consider though, and please take this as constructive - I am not trying to rain on your parade, but I don't think I would have posted that video of Robin's javi on youtube. It was the only one I watched - but seeing the animal squealing and writhing around on the ground, on the World Wide Web, is going to be used by every tree-hugging animal rights activist out there as ammunition against us. It definitely does not help our cause.
> 
> Again, it looks like y'all had a great time. Just may want to ponder on the ramifications.


Well padnah,,,thanks for your .02 cents worth of consturctive criticism...But really don't think there will be any ramifications to ponder...She shot a friggin stinkalina, and he squirmed a bit before he expired. Thought this was a hunting section.......Screw the treehugger animal rights pendejos....It's hunting and **** dies.....PERIOD!!!!!!! But thanks for your reply brutha!!!


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Wow.. catching a lot of **** for a good Post... Remember you from the other board... I like leaving their tongue out myself.. reminds me to grill it up that night.. tasty deer tongue..

Just so I can leave some Criticism too and take away the fact you are sharing pictures and your experience with us... You should not drive around with Muddy tires.. you track up our highways, and give Hunters a bad name..

Blah... Glad you had an excellent weekend, enjoyed it with your family, were able to experience wildlife first hand.. catching.. killing.. passing on the lifestyle... and leaving a lil tongue hanging for some late night french kissin..


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

here's the thing - not tryin' to hijack this thread in any way at all - the video is cool. the anti's don't need or even look for excuses to come after our hunting rights. nothing wrong with the video. 
cool pic of the blue indigo - good thing too - MC I'm sure is lurking about lookin' for all us evil snake killers:dance:
great thread - looks like the family had an awesome time - thanks for posting - enjoy seeing great pics.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Bawt time dat U showed back up Kicker.....Looks like y'all, and especially Cade, had a blast. Congrats and dont worry abawt da fuggin junyer game warden moronz ( I know that you dont)..By the way Sid, My number hasn't changed...LOL Talk to you later, Glen


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

lol is this for real? Way to go there, tex.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Dam good post and good vids too......Me and mine loved em......my 14 yr old wants to know if you will take him on a whackin hunt


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for the support from some of ya....I was banned off the old board a few years ago, because I posted some pics of clean head shots...Was told that I was disrespecting the animal by taking such graphic pics of em!!!! ***! I have always found that the ones that post up the jr. game warden comments, are usually city boyz,that hunt once or twice a year on an invite, and usually don't know chit from shinola ..Believe me, I went thru an hour and a half worth of video, and picked a few that wouldn't get such comments....Been hunting this ranch for over 40 years,,,family friends place...I killed my first deer there when I was a kid, and my son killed his first deer there, and hope that his son kills his first deer there....Believe me, was just trying to make a post of a real hunt with no smoke blown, with real videos, and share the adventure.....Hey Glen, send me a message with your cell....Lost my phone offshore and lost alot of my contacts...Thanks for taking a look at my brag!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*tyra*

tyra,
you are absolutely wrong for showing videos of you whacking and stacking those poor little animals.

ordale!

when's the cookout????


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

oc48 said:


> tyra,
> you are absolutely wrong for showing videos of you whacking and stacking those poor little animals.
> 
> ordale!
> ...


Soon as you bring the fam over to the barn for a throw down....Have a small pig and a Nilgai leg, I need to turn on the spiket, over some hot Mesquite coals...Bring the cold demon fluid and it's on.......


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice...good work. Wish I were there.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

very nice Tex..


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

TYRA, if you dont mind me asking? Are yall hunting just south of Hebberonville looks like very familiar country around a freinds ranch.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

TYRA said:


> Thanks for the support from some of ya....I was banned off the old board a few years ago, because I posted some pics of clean head shots...Was told that I was disrespecting the animal by taking such graphic pics of em!!!! ***! I have always found that the ones that post up the jr. game warden comments, are usually city boyz,that hunt once or twice a year on an invite, and usually don't know chit from shinola ..Believe me, I went thru an hour and a half worth of video, and picked a few that wouldn't get such comments....Been hunting this ranch for over 40 years,,,family friends place...I killed my first deer there when I was a kid, and my son killed his first deer there, and hope that his son kills his first deer there....Believe me, was just trying to make a post of a real hunt with no smoke blown, with real videos, and share the adventure.....Hey Glen, send me a message with your cell....Lost my phone offshore and lost alot of my contacts...Thanks for taking a look at my brag!!!!!!!!!!!


so, you had to come back on and pick a womans name for your handle? :rotfl:

welcome back you "controversial *******"







oxbow been looking for ya...


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

I am suprised that not more jr game wardens chimed in on that post.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Great post Kicker, aint nothing better then time in woods with the family.


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Here's a few braggin vids and pics from the last couple of years from down home in South Texas!!!!! I have hours of video that I could bore ya with,,,LOL...........................here's a few....






Some pics of last yrs bucks....Already have em hanging on the wall....


































And a cull hunt last yr.......always good times, down home in the South Texas brush!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

And by the way, this is a low fence, 4th generation, family owned 26k acre ranch, no protein, steroid injeceted, pen raised bull ****...These are all natural, god grown whitetail:dance:..............It's awesome to say the least!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....Thanks for taking a look at my brag.....


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> so, you had to come back on and pick a womans name for your handle? :rotfl:
> 
> welcome back you "controversial *******"
> 
> ...


Where is ol Oxy Moron,,,,,,,opening a new gay bar, lookin for suggestions on a name, getting training lessons on a motor sicle, or just talking out his back side on how great he is????????????????? :biggrin: IJ, you need to come down to one of my barn parties....crawdad season is upon us....I'll drop you a line when we are boiling up a few pots ....and hope you can make it down this way....


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

You are a blessed man TYRA. To have that kind of place available. Wow!

Nice deer.



TYRA said:


> Here's a few braggin vids and pics from the last couple of years from down home in South Texas!!!!! I have hours of video that I could bore ya with,,,LOL...........................here's a few....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wow... monster deer there... you are right about big deer... awesome 

oh, and I doubt I'd high fence 26k acres either... :rotfl: goodness, could you imagine the bill for that fence? LOL


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

man, that is living right. congrats to you and your family on some good old fashioned quality time.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Whata's up Sid; let me know when you're ready for some cold ones in the barn. me and ole' hun will come by- also want some of that summer sausage when it's ready.

Give me a shout whenever.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Good post and pic's as usual Sid!--Glad to see ya back and smackin' um'!

Always cool hunting with family!

swamp


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

awsome deer and great family outing. nothing better. keep it up.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Most awesome post. I love a good deer stackin'!! Especially, when the kiddos get to participate.


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*awesome*

Awesome!!!! Memories forever!


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

The sunset pic is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Hogie70 (Aug 20, 2009)

As usual great post Sid...


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

WOW! Very nice! Congrats


----------

